# MTD "True Value Lawn Chief" creeps in park, hard shifting



## drobbins329 (Mar 26, 2017)

I am new to the forum. Not sure if this is a re-branded MTD or not. 

Anyways, I have the model: 13AH450F022

12.5 hp, 38" cut.

The tractor moves and cuts fine, just wont stop. It creeps with the brake/clutch pedal buried. I suspect something with the VSP, and it's mounting. I have scoured the manual and performed all "adjustments" to make sure they are ideal. I cleaned and checking the brakes. In neutral, it stops on a dime. In forward or reverse, it creeps no matter what "speed" is selected with the brake fully depressed. I can take pictures if needed.


----------



## drobbins329 (Mar 26, 2017)

update,
I pull the variable speed pulley off. No damage or wear that I can see. The center section slides from one end to the other with a "clink" when quickly turned over. 

I cleaned up the brakes. Triple checked all the springs and their locations. When fully depressed, the engine -> vsp belt slackens. I can spin the belt by hand when the engine is off. 

Both belts appear brand new.

The only thing I can see that doesn't match the diagrams perfectly is the hole that the transaxle belt tensioner pulley is in, is the hole closer to the pivot. Instead of the further hole. Is this critical? I would think that more tension on the transaxle side would be worse for my scenario, not better.


What am I missing? I just would like it to actually stop when I hit the brakes.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The nut ,that holds the brake lever(on the trans)is an adjustment,too.Turn it to the right 2 turns,and see if that helps .


----------



## drobbins329 (Mar 26, 2017)

Even with the brake full on, it still creeps. The brakes squeal a lot and it does eventually stop. I tried tightening it like you suggested. The pads still look healthy. The disc looks polis he'd and burned a little, but not worn.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello drobbins329, welcome to the forum.

Quote: "Both belts appear brand new". 

Could it be that the drive belt is a bit short?? Wrong belt??


----------



## drobbins329 (Mar 26, 2017)

looked and cross referenced today. both belts are all kinds of wrong. both wrong length. both wrong width. 


but, they are new and easy to read.

I will follow up when i get the right belts.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep,...common for that type.
If it isn't the exact belt,it'll do that.


----------



## drobbins329 (Mar 26, 2017)

Update:
New belts on front and rear. I had to re-set the speed control and brake linkages. It works great now! I had it in "4th gear" and was able to lock the tires up almost instantly. And it actually stopped! I am thrilled that it works now. 

Now, if only I can figure out why it wont stay running under 1/3 throttle.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's stalling at lower RPMs,it could have dirt in the low speed jets(or be out of adjustment).
True Value tractors were made to be sold through True Value,or ACE Hardware stores,by MTD.
Which engine does it have?


----------

